
A photograph shows a 1956 computer disk memory storage unit - basicplus2
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/computer-storage-1956/
======
082349872349872
Early mass storage was dangerous if it fell on top of someone. Current mass
storage is a choking hazard.

Compare [https://opendatacity.github.io/stasi-vs-
nsa/english.html](https://opendatacity.github.io/stasi-vs-nsa/english.html)

